# What do you think?



## CJ Castle (27 Oct 2007)

HI,

Setting up my Nano (again) and wanted your comments/opinions on hardscape so far...

This is the rockwork I've come up with and I'm pretty pleased with it... Aquasoil will cover the background and branch-like pieces of wood (redmoore, probably) will also be positioned at the back...


----------



## Graeme Edwards (27 Oct 2007)

Not bad mate,

The only thing i would say is the third rock from the left needs adjusting some what. It needs to have a similar sort of angle as the two rocks its next to but, not a exactly the same angle. Try and follow the flow of the other rocks. The other rocks all seem to suggest looking to the back center of the tanks, while the odd rock, seem to be looking forward. If that makes sense lol

That rock layout would look good with with some kind of moss creeping out of the gaps between each rock.

R,
Graeme.


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Oct 2007)

They are quality looking rocks. With the right choice of plants, you should be able to create the illusion of it being a much bigger tank. I would chuck in a few Boraras maculata or similar sized fish as well.

My only reservations are the rock on the left which looks a bit plonked on top of the substrate at the moment, and the flat top of the rock in the centre, which seems a little unnatural and doesn`t look related to the other three. You also have a lot of empty water column above the rocks, but you may well have a background of stems in mind, I guess.

Take your time with the layout before you commit to planting and it should come out great.  Make sure you post this in the journal section as well.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Oct 2007)

Nice rocks.

I'm no Iwagumi guru but here's my Â£0.02 anyway.

Try moving the biggest rock on the left onto its end, so the 'grain' runs upwards from the subsrate.

This will be your master rock, so try positioning in more centrally with the smaller rocks providing their supporting roles.  Lean the other rocks all towards, or all away the big rock and go from there, mixing it up if it looks good to you.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (28 Oct 2007)

I really really love the rocks in this tank 

maybe with my new lighting (when it gets here) I should redo mine.. again..


----------



## CJ Castle (28 Oct 2007)

Thanks all for answering...

3 different views on what I should do with the rocks...   I've just rescaped, with all your suggestions in mind. It may take a week or so (or even longer) to get the look I'm after, but there's no rush... 

I don't particularly want an Iwagumi, but a nature aquarium... I want the rocks pointing roughly to the back right-hand corner, while from the back left-hand corner there will be wood which will branch over some of the lower rocks in the front... (if that makes sence   ) 

Anyway, while writing this I have come up with a new scape... I'll post some more pics later...


----------



## bugs (29 Oct 2007)

It feels wrong to be commenting on your "rocks". Nevertheless, I agree with the comment re the 3rd rock from the left looking forward.


----------



## zig (30 Oct 2007)

Well just to throw the cat among the pigeons so to speak now that you have re done the rockwork  

I think you need a larger rock at the back, although without fully appreciating what you have in your minds eye it may work just fine as is when the other elements are added.

It can be hard scaping those tall cubes IMHO.

Good job so far.


----------



## Moss Man (31 Oct 2007)

Nice scape, but like the others it just needs a little tinkering. I also like the rocks very much.

How are you going to find a peice of redmoore wood small enough for this tank?


----------



## CJ Castle (31 Oct 2007)

> How are you going to find a peice of redmoore wood small enough for this tank?



Haven't really thought about it... Just hoping to come across something, I guess...    Or I could buy a larger piece and just saw bits off...


----------

